# Problem mit Lookup auf EJB3 mit Glassfish



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein erstes simples Beispiel bauen in dem ein Application Client auf eine Business Methode in einer EJB via lookup zugreift. Leider bekomme ich immer die Meldung

[Java] javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Need to specify class name in environment or system...[/Java]

die appserv-rt.jar habe ich dem Client zugefügt.

hier noch der Client Code:

[Java]
import javax.naming.Context;
import javax.naming.InitialContext;
import javax.naming.NamingException;

import de.sessionbeans.MainInterface;

public class Main {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws NamingException {
		Context ctx = new InitialContext();
		MainInterface str;

                //in der Zeile gehts schief!!!!
		str = (MainInterface) ctx.lookup(MainInterface.REMOTEMAINID);
	}

}
[/Java]

würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## FArt (12. Mai 2010)

Such dir ein Tutorial und arbeite das durch. Google nach der Fehlermeldung, das ist ein typsicher Anfängerfehler. Woher soll der Client denn bei dir wissen, wie er auf den Server zugreifen kann?


----------



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

das habe ich schon gemacht. und ich baue mir das auch nur zum 2. mal auf einem neuem rechner auf. also ich gehe ein beispiel durch das schon mal funktioniert hat.

der client greift über das interface auf dem server zu.. oder was meinst du?


----------



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

also ich finde nichts. ich hab dieses tutorial noch mal gelesen EJB 3 Development for Glassfish using Eclipse 3.2 Tutorial

aber es funktioniert nicht. hat niemand einen tip?


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2010)

Warum nicht ein aktuelles & offizielles Tutorial nehmen?


----------



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

das war das beste was ich dazu gefunden habe..oder hast du noch ein tip wo ich gucken sollte?

ich denke es geht hier auch nciht um den quellcode selbst.. sondern um irgend einen andere hürde wie z.b. die appserv-rt.jar beim client zu integrieren..
daher hier meine frage weil ich verzweifle langsam.


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2010)

Auf der Glassfish Website zB.? 
https://glassfish.dev.java.net/docs/index.html


----------



## CNail187 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Also normalerweise sollte das schon so funktionieren, vielleicht solltest du mal etwas Code posten.
Was steht denn zum Beispiel in 

```
MainInterface.REMOTEMAINID
```
drin?


----------



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

hallo, also ich hab es hinbekommen nach dem ich Glassfish neu aufgesetzt habe. wer weiss was da kaputt war. also mit tutorials lesen war nicht wirklich die lösung. code war alles richtig. tolle fehlermeldungen sag ich nur an glassfish!

Jedoch ist es immer noch so bei Beispiel projekten die ich mal auf einem anderen rechner gemacht habe und jetzt importiere, glassfish diese nicht deployen will. Hat da vielleicht noch jemand einen tip?


----------



## moloch (12. Mai 2010)

so also ich hab das jetzt auch hinbekommen. ABER das kann nicht die lösung sein. ich habe jede class aufgemacht und einmal abgespeichert zusätzlich auch die ejb-jar.xml manifest.mf und sun-ejb-jar.xml.  so und jetzt ist glassfish in der lage das projekt zu deployen. das kann doch nicht die lösung sein!? gibt es einen anderen weg. ich meine wozu gibt es denn import und export funktion von projekten.


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2010)

In diesem bereich(JEE) verlässt man sich nicht auf die IDE (höchstens Einsteiger zum Experimentieren), sondern nimmt Build Tools wie Maven2, Ant, ...


----------



## moloch (18. Mai 2010)

ah ok. guter tip. danke


----------

